# still



## no_one

how do you say
"still"
i mean in the context of..." you're STILL eating!"
or 
"you're still playing hockey"

??


----------



## kiyama

encara
in your sentences
encara estàs menjant!
encara jugues a hoquei?


----------



## no_one

so could you say
"encara ets...eating!"
?


----------



## silviafutbol8

hello!

*ets* or *estàs* are the same verb for you, but different verbs for us. You cannot say *ets* with *eating*. 

encara estàs menjant! (You are still eating!)

encara ets aquí! (You are still here!)


we use *estar* when the verb *to be* is 'changeable', short them

we use *ser* when the verb *to be* is 'more deffinitive', long therm

for exemple

I am angry - estic enfadat
I am here - estic aqui
I am in holidays - estic de vacances


I am a neighbour - sóc un veí
I am tall - sóc alta
I am ecologist - sóc ecologista


I hope it can be helpful for you


----------



## no_one

yeh thanks very much
i'l cut to the point though...
could you say
"encara ets guapa"  ??
i know its a strange thing to say...


----------



## RIU

Hi, 

Oh, yes, you can say it, but it's a... snub? You are saying that she was pretty in the past, but she isn't pretty today.


----------



## ernest_

RIU, I think you didn't read it right.
It doesn't mean that she is no longer pretty, it means that she is STILL pretty.
However, to say that it's better to say it emphatically in my opinion: "estàs tan guapa com sempre" or "estàs més guapa que mai" (you're as pretty as ever/prettier than ever")


----------



## Moi_elise

El problema és que "encara ets guapa" pot entendre's com que es tracta d'un estat destinat a acabar-se. O siga, ets guapa ara, però potser d'ací tres dies ja no ho sigues... O t'estàs fent vella i d'ací no res deixaràs de ser guapa...

The problem is that "encara ets guapa" can be understood as a state that soon be over. I mean, you're pretty now, but maybe in three days you will no longer be pretty... Or you're getting old and soon you will no longer be pretty...


----------



## no_one

ernest has got it right
thanks everyone!


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> RIU, I think you didn't read it right.
> It doesn't mean that she is no longer pretty, it means that she is STILL pretty.
> However, to say that it's better to say it emphatically in my opinion: "estàs tan guapa com sempre" or "estàs més guapa que mai" (you're as pretty as ever/prettier than ever")



Eps, es cert, l'interrogant es de la frase sencera. Gràcies.


----------

